# How many (proper) fights have you had?



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

*How many fights have you had?*​
1 - 10 someone else started it/It was self defence.24856.49%10 - 50 I was always up for it when I was younger but have calmed down now11626.42%50 - 100 I love a good rumble as long as its fists only ,no blades, no glass etc368.20%100+ come on you [email protected], so you think your hard do ya?398.88%


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

How many proper fights you had then?

....


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

corbuk said:


> Post your fights ( could see some fun on this thread ) and how you rank.
> 
> :rockon:


lol


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Errr....

Zero as an adult. Quite a lot as a child.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

define "fight"


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Wee G said:


> Errr....
> 
> Zero as an adult. Quite a lot as a child.


Cmon, play the game and put yourself in the shoes of a 15 year old


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i had to fight to get to the front of the queue at alton towers once, does that count?


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

wow never realised SOME men were so childish


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Girl4 said:


> wow never realised SOME men were so childish


*Boys

The lad is only 15


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

100,000,000 come on!!!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

More than a dozen...


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> *Boys
> 
> The lad is only 15


 :stuart: phew got worried there for a sec thinking MEN thought it was 'cool' or something to brag about fights....serously though can't think of more of a turn off than a guy who fights or thinks it's 'manly' :S


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ricky hatton does and he's ace at it


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Kezz said:


> ricky hatton does and he's ace at it


true :beer:


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

Yeah, agreed there...but I'm talking about the fights that start when guys are being cocky on a night out etc...u know the

''what the f**k is that guy over there looking at :cursing: '' fights


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah they are pretty gimpish


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Kezz said:


> ricky hatton does and he's ace at it


Hatton win sat ?


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

i've been in alot of fights. since i was a kid well into the hundreds but most were just playground scraps. i got bullied at school and fought almost every day. i always seemed to be the one on the defensive, i didn't want to fight but i had to.

i've had a few fights over the last 2-3 years but most are mainly defending someone else. i can't stand to see my mates get hit. i hate bully's and people who pick on others and i'll always step in. especially when gangs start on one person, but you have to be careful as alot of people carry. i've never walked over and just hit someone for no reason, you deserve to be shot for that, but i have no problem with going over and hitting an idiot who deserves it, an example being someone who hit my girlfriend once. i was watching the cctv at work so i walked out and cracked him and got sacked. i don't see myself as a fighter, but if needs be, i'm not bad at it.


----------



## tony1401 (Mar 8, 2008)

fighting is for those silly little boys in the city centres, 2 pints and they think they are god...

mind you i went in a rough pub once and saw two elderly blokes fighting on the floor, they was about 70 lol, one was on top of the other smashing his fist into his face with a crowd watching,and one guy was shouting 'GO ON TED' it was quite funny lol


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

tony1401 said:


> fighting is for those silly little boys in the city centres, 2 pints and they think they are god...
> 
> mind you i went in a rough pub once and saw two elderly blokes fighting on the floor, they was about 70 lol, one was on top of the other smashing his fist into his face with a crowd watching,and one guy was shouting 'GO ON TED' it was quite funny lol


hehe


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Why fight some chav when you could be smashing some gash. :lol:


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

how many ? to fcking many, never lost, what do have to show for it?? a head like a road map(scars) and face only a mother could love .lol

my knuckles on my left hand are very differant to the ones on my right and hefty record, oh and a couple of grand in fines and compensation

what a waste of time!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Why fight some chav when you could be sitting at home with the missus watching BBC News 24. :lol:


Edited for old farts such as myself.


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

3-4 fights in high school. I tried to fight the bigger lads and got my ar5e handed to me each time. 

Stood me in good stead for later life though. Even though i got a pasting each time, i still won't back down.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

loads to befair in school

out of school maybe about 6 and that is involving a lot of alcohol and 4 years of doorwork

what is the point in fighting? you will end up.....

a) inside - ask joey barton

B) with a bad injury

c) punch drunk

d) dead

e) in a dead end job


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Done different martial arts since I was 5 and won several junior titles and worked the the door for 10 years 7 of those were a club known for trouble in the uk's largest garrison town so I really havnt a bloody clue lol


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Wee G said:


> Edited for old farts such as myself.


actualy Im doing exactly that, lol news 24 with the wife... :lol: marrage sucks in some points.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Plenty of fights during rugby matches but thats all part of it.

One on the first day in primary school, few more after that.

Couple in high school.

Never really propper fights where ive had somebody on floor kicking them or other way round.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

None I'm a lover and not a fighter and also too damn good looking for anyone to willfully damage such a perfect face, now the wife that's a different story.


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

rugby fights were awesome, one was a 20 on 20 ruck with the coaches getting involved. literally kicking off all over the pitch, the match eventually got called off, but we were all sitting in the club house together afterwards getting hammered!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Including doorwork over a 100 easy, but problems with someone or out and had to have a row then roughly 20 odd I should think.

I've never lost to a single bloke, but I have had a couple of bad kickings. One was from 3 doormen on a rival club, another was by a group of asians who stabbed me in the head cos I wouldn't let go of this guy's nose with my teeth....bit the fcuker clean off....

Cnuts threw a glass at my wife who was pregnant working behind my bar on a sunday afternoon, so had no doormen on or owt, so I just went fcukin' ballistic and grabbed the nearest one, took him down and mullered him.

Got some meaty scars on my head, plus one eye lid has a good one (from boxing) and got stabbed in the arm also...

Had some good rows to be honest.

Also, I've fought twice for money, won both, although the second they called it a draw (gypsies) but I hammered him...


----------



## darkiwi (Feb 25, 2008)

lol was waiting for u to come on and see this poll  ^^^^^^


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

It's in TKD though :laugh::laugh:Last proper fight I had without a gumshield was 20yrs ago with someone outside a pub. I've grown up since then and just do it legally 

Lin


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I hope to start cage fighting next year so.... Will be a fair few!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I've worked security in clubs for 9 years so had a few scuffles obviously.

'Proper' fights I dont know, I would say 99% were when people started on me and I had to defend myself, last year someone glassed me for no reason and I took his head apart with the radio, I've also had ex GFs new blokes try and beat me up to prove they are tougher than the tiny steroid using ex BF.

I dont know why people start fights with me? Im smaller (height) than nearly everyone so no matter how big (muscles) I am losing to me is alwys getting beat up by the short guy.

I can only remember 1 fight I did start and that was a guy that slapped my GF because she was my GF (i.e to get at me) was funny when he turned up at the club I worked at a few weeks later.

I dont profess to be hard or anything I've done 8 years of martial arts in my past and fought at competitions so I guess Im just more switched on in a fight than most. Some of my mates who cage fight for a living are scary tough but very nice people and hardly ever fight outside the cage.

One of the guys I used to work with is an ex European champion kick boxer, not much to look at but I've never seen a faster head kick than what he has, he was very good to work with.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Ive had a good few, a lot of smalltime rows at football but there mostly handbags, and yes, i know it aint clever, and im well out of it now, Id rather just keep myself to myself, these days you don't know if your gonna get plummeted with something sharp instead of having it fair and square.

I like to think my mates knew I was game and there if anything happened, and I was, but although ive dished a bit out, Ive also taken a few kickings aswell, par for the course, I aint no hardman....lol..at 5'8 I was never going to be dominant


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

oh dear...

you cant beat a 'who's balls are the biggest' thread can you lol


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

YetiMan said:


> I hope to start cage fighting next year so.... Will be a fair few!


sod being in a cage with the big yeti monster


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

andyboro said:


> oh dear...
> 
> you cant beat a 'who's balls are the biggest' thread can you lol


pmsl....I know....

I'm waiting for the hard-rock stories to come yet.

'I had both eyes ripped out with a knife & I still managed to win...'. lol

Please....


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

In my experience people who go around looking for fights or bragging about having them are complete pussies trying to make up for their lack of any real ability.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

bb the great said:


> rugby fights were awesome, one was a 20 on 20 ruck with the coaches getting involved. literally kicking off all over the pitch, the match eventually got called off, but we were all sitting in the club house together afterwards getting hammered!


Must have been funny that mate, but thats why I love rugby, no major grudges, just get on with it and move on.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

not many at all, im Not the lairy type.

ive broke my hand, which is kinda off putting. fighting ****s your hands if your unlucky.

im too chilled i think, some bloke in his 30's whos fancies himself as a big man started on me last weekend (im 19) because he thought i was eye-balling him, i just said nah mate i wasnt eyeballing you.

nothing came of it, but i do think maybe i should of just put one on his chin straight away. in hindsight id have been a hero for one night but it would probably come back on me at some point.

Ive heard about robsta and his mates, everyone round here knows they can have a GOOD row. i wouldnt wanna **** him off


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Girl4 said:


> Yeah, agreed there...but I'm talking about the fights that start when guys are being cocky on a night out etc...u know the
> 
> ''what the f**k is that guy over there looking at :cursing: '' fights


Sorry, but 15 years old or not i don't think we as adults should be glorifying a fight just because as stated above the guy over there is looking at type thing.

Yeh so what!!!! THE guy could have a odd look about him and because most of us train on this board we perhaps don't look normal. So yeh someone maybe looking at you, but that could be because he's impressed etc and may even be building up the courage to ask a civil question of advice re training/diet. Id hate to think THE guy got a punch just 'cos they walked up to someone and then didn't get the chance to speak!!

Ive known of people up for manslaughter just from one wrong punch ( in own defence i might add ) and the fella has gone down cracking his head and dying.

So don't be an idiot ( perhaps abit strong a word )and humour this lad, 15 year old or not!! Can'y condone that sort of violence in anyway. And i make no apologies if anyone thinks ive ranted and raved, i just think that sort of bullyish behaviour is wrong in a big way, and as bodybuilders/weightlifters we get enough bad press as it is aswell as people steroetyping.

That being said self defence is another matter in which we all have the entitlement, been there and done that but thats a different matter i hope you all can see. It was that comment above that got to me.

ENOUGH SAID!!! Be happy


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Aye, I've had a few good rows in wellinboro'....

Older and wiser now, well, I like to think I am. But that angry side is always there, or short man syndrome as the wife calls it......b1tch


----------



## Speedy86 (Apr 12, 2008)

I had a couple but nothing too serious, usually started by other people but all as kid non now.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

11 years working in $hit hole Nightclubs makes 100+ a very moderate number.


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Had a few. Won some, lost some. Nothing too serious either way. Being 100% honest, fighting isn't big or clever (due to possible jail time etc) but it is fun!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i try to avoid fighting but after i got a bit of a stabbing i just punch first and think later these days if anyone gets in my face.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

bb the great said:


> rugby fights were awesome, one was a 20 on 20 ruck with the coaches getting involved. literally kicking off all over the pitch, the match eventually got called off, but we were all sitting in the club house together afterwards getting hammered!


We had a full team brawl last year against a completly bigger team.

My mate had 3 of them on him, i ran over to help him out and got some 6ft 4 prop forward 16 + stone. He just grabbed me by the neck and layed into me haha. Helped me mate out though so it was worth it.

Half of our team was against the whole of ours. Our coach ran past me fighting with this big lad because he was that big haha.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Had alot of fights at school. Never lost one


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Robsta said:


> Aye, I've had a few good rows in wellinboro'....
> 
> Older and wiser now, well, I like to think I am. But that angry side is always there, or short man syndrome as the wife calls it......b1tch


Wellingborough has some oddities though....... 

A few at school, mainly self defence from bullies, but two outside school that were notable:

I was in a cafe with my mates, having our customary bacon butty and tea, and the school bullies came up and called me names in front of all my mates.

Gobby cow that I am, I told them to **** off. They followed me out and one started punching me. Unfortunately, one of my mates was pulling faces behind the other's back and I couldn't stop laughing. Girl hitting me was so annoyed she knocked my glasses off. As I bent down to pick them up, still laughing, she went to punch me but I wasn't there, so she hit the lamppost behind me and broke her hand.

I nearly wet myself :thumb:

Actually I had another school bully one but was a couple of years out of school and she decided I was after her boyfriend (no chance, if there was such a thing as chavs then...) so she punched me. Unfortunately I'd had 3 bottles of Newky Brown so I just fell over laughing, and rolled down the hill home. :laugh:

The worst was one I started. I remember not much but at 17, having drunk over half a bottle of vodka and a few other drinks, finding out your boyfriend has been cheating on you with a corned beef legged, pizza faced slapper called Tracey from his YTS course tends to cause instant loss of temper. No idea how I did it but I stamped on him a lot, broke ribs, fingers, nose and possibly teeth.

What was odd though was 2 months later, he came round my house and asked me back out 

I said no :lol:

I haven't been in a fight since, I'm glad to say.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

none never had to


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

A few, less than ten proper fights and thats a definate.

What a ridiculas poll i mean who really has had over ten "proper" fights:confused1: by proper i expect you mean really trying to finish the other guy off surely you cant be having too many of those or you will be in hospital or dead or done with an assult charge.

I really hate people who think this kind of thing is cool but seeing that the poll creator is 15 and cant be charged as an adult:whistling:yet i suppose its still cool:thumb:

As far as Nytol goes well we all know about him:lol: i certaintly wouldnt be in a hurry to start some thing (have my head smashed in):laugh:


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

Most of my fights was back in the day when i was in the regiment, my last fight was a few months ago, 4 doormen on top of me that thought i knocked my mate out, i was leaning over him to pick him up off the floor, they thought it was me who knocked him out so laid into me. they apoligised afterwards though when they got the whole story.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i have done kickboxing and boxing for years and been in a few fights unbeaten hehehe yeah go me lol, but thats sport and i sake the guys hand after., im only 20 now but when i met my gf at 16 i liked a scrap, id never start it but i admitt i was childish and got involved in a few i didnt have to but that was alot to do with my school, certain people got a name for being hard lol and i hated being underated as i never told anyone i compeated. but i first met my gf and ended up in a brawl with some guy, tought i was great. some lad swinging and lunging and there is me with my kickboxing and boxing, good form not getting hit, only realised i was a pr**k when i stoped and mates told me she walked off calling me a tit and telling her friend how immature i was. since then i got back on track and only fight in a ring unless 100% unavoidable.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

a good few years ago around here a guy started out on a amateur boxer the guy told him look i'm a amateur boxer not interested,wouldn't back off,took a swing at him,bang one punch,killed him.the boxer went down for manslaughter.

too many people trying to prove themselves to what end?


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)




----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Con said:


> A few, less than ten proper fights and thats a definate.
> 
> What a ridiculas poll i mean who really has had over ten "proper" fights:confused1: by proper i expect you mean really trying to finish the other guy off surely you cant be having too many of those or you will be in hospital or dead or done with an assult charge.


I've had way over 10 "proper" fights, that's not including doorwork. Also had 1 rioting trial,3 GBH trials, 2 ABH trials, Affray, Breach of the peace, Common assault, plus a couple of public order offences......

Not clever, but part of the way of life when you can't turn the other cheek...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh, and a malicious wounding charge was dropped due to lack of evidence, and I was pulled in on a manslaughter, but couldn't be proven. Basically on that one, I hit someone who died 3 weeks later. The CPS tried to say it was due to being hit, however it couldn't be proven. I felt sorry for the person involved but they were throwing punches at me before I hit back.....not my fault.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Robsta said:


> Oh, and a malicious wounding charge was dropped due to lack of evidence, and I was pulled in on a manslaughter, but couldn't be proven. Basically on that one, I hit someone who died 3 weeks later. The CPS tried to say it was due to being hit, however it couldn't be proven. I felt sorry for the person involved but they were throwing punches at me before I hit back.....not my fault.


My ex went down for something similar - he was on a GBH charge but the person never came out of their coma and the life support was switched off - this was a year later!

That must really suck!


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

i fight every week... to earn enough money to keep the wolves from the door! nothing and no-one else matters


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Beklet said:


> My ex went down for something similar - he was on a GBH charge but the person never came out of their coma and the life support was switched off - this was a year later!
> 
> That must really suck!


Surely he'd have been up for murder then, if you GBH someone and they die through the injuries then that GBH becomes murder and another trial...manslaughter at minimum


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

i think after a year then it will be treated as manslaughter, as up until a year has passed then i think it would be treated as murder


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Robsta said:


> Surely he'd have been up for murder then, if you GBH someone and they die through the injuries then that GBH becomes murder and another trial...manslaughter at minimum


I think it was murder, but then dropped to manslaughter - I just saw it in the paper one day.....

He was a bit of a **** though!

In fact when he had the original fight, he'd not long come out of prison - he was in for rape that time :cursing:

Think I was well rid


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Bedford Boy???


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I know pretty much every Bedford Boy ever (in my time) been charged with murder.....the last one charged and convicted in Bedford of murder is out next year....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Robsta said:


> I know pretty much every Bedford Boy ever (in my time) been charged with murder.....the last one charged and convicted in Bedford of murder is out next year....


From Bedford, yes. Was charged last year, think it started as a fight in the Brickies - bloody dodgy pub I used to work there, 13 or so years ago!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Ah, the Brickies...My regular....

Ronnie you're on about, bit of a c0ck tbh, I bashed him at school. Proper pyromaniac weird fcuker.

I saw him a few times in the brickies, never acknowledged him tho' as he's a sex case...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

One of my good mates, Sweeny was running it at the time, just before my other mate Harry took over.

My best mate who died the other week used to live there...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm a london road boy so it's my regular...

I've also been asked if I'll take it over, but not interested.......


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh, and the lad he kicked in was a proper nobody, Ronnie waited for him outside the pub, jumped him from behind and stamped all over him, when I'm not being funny, my 3 yr old is about as handy as he was..


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

my sis ex used to always fight, abit of a hard lad, but a good one too, never started fights, he was only 17. some lad beat is mate up so he went and sorted him 2 urs later the lad came back and asked im to step outside for another go so he obliged and the guy pulled a carving knife out and stabbed him. ha has been dead 11 years gone may he would have been 28 instead e didnt make it to 18. he died te day before he was meant to leave for the army

the guy who did it is out and free now he only got 5 years for manslaughter as whne simon( sis lad) was walking towards him he said ''come on then you black b**tard''

just shows what can happen


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Been in far too many, NONE out of choice, I worked as a doorman for 11 years in some real sh1t hole clubs, cant even remember the last time I had a scrap whilst on a night out though, too old now and know better, plus why the hell would I want to get injured and end up not being able to train!!!! No thanks!

Oh, I gave a guy a dig at the gym a coupkle of months ago (does that count as a fight?), long story, but I assure you he very much deserved it, as Im sure all that know me will testify, even my good friend Tom said he had deserved it... but in truth I should know better!


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

Does anyone else fooking sh1t it just before it kicks off?

If i think im gonna my **** handed to me i swear i get butterflies x 10. proper sick feeling.

then it goes off and all composure is lost and pain threshold goes through the roof. afterwards i get the shakes, it must be the adrenaline.

must say that winning a good fight is a good feeling but i dont enjoy the build up at all. not when some big mean ****er is in your face saying 'dont be cheeky' when you havnt even said anything.


----------



## adzk469 (Mar 19, 2007)

ARNIE said:


> i think after a year then it will be treated as manslaughter, as up until a year has passed then i think it would be treated as murder


Nope, murder is only reduced to voluntary manslaughter through the use of three partial defences. There did used to be a year and a day rle which meant after that period you could not be liable for the victims death.

Anyway back on topic, being honest one and that was some loser who attacked me with a knuckle duster. I had no problems watching him squirm in court on a S.18 charge


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Robsta said:


> Surely he'd have been up for murder then, if you GBH someone and they die through the injuries then that GBH becomes murder and another trial...manslaughter at minimum


Only up to a year I think mate.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

i don't think anyone can not say they don't get butterflies before a fight, you have to be scared. it's an unknown outcome, you may be twice the size of him and have all the training/fighting experience in the world, but if you trip over and he kicks your head on the ground, it's over.

i know what you mean about pain threshold, i've been bricked, blood pouring from the back of my head and not noticed. the adrenaline shakes afterwards are mad aswell, it's a combination or "**** i'm alive" and "i just kicked his ****"


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

you get revved up and then time stops when you fighting for me ......... But **** me you feel it afterwards. ( dam , I didn't no he kicked me there pain)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

should we have a big uk-muscle fight, or maybe a big fart?

would help the macho stuff to continue


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

macho macho man !!! ... Fight fight ...., run !!!!


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)

none! :thumb:

no fights at school or anything,

i went out on the town at 16, ended up getting my head kicked in by a bloke that was about 35,6" & maybe 16 stone?

i didnt do anything, was just walking down the road with some mates that were all about 18 at the time.

mates just watched as the bloke done a little dance on my head.

my mum had a night club at the time & the door man told me they had to kick him out almost weekly for starting on young lads for no reason!

but now 30 & my fight count is still '0'!


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

matt3178 said:


> none! :thumb:
> 
> no fights at school or anything,
> 
> ...


Sorry to here about the head kicking  dam old get


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

Kezz said:


> ricky hatton does and he's ace at it


bloody too rite


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Robsta said:


> Ah, the Brickies...My regular....
> 
> Ronnie you're on about, bit of a c0ck tbh, I bashed him at school. Proper pyromaniac weird fcuker.
> 
> I saw him a few times in the brickies, never acknowledged him tho' as he's a sex case...


He is indeed - no-one told me that when I moved here.......in fact he's definitely a bit weird, and not very handy - I beat him up myself and I'm not even 5 feet tall.....

...Oh I didn't mention that one earlier, did I? :whistling:

All I can say in my defence is I was 19 and took too many drugs, and it took me all of a month to realise what a **** he was.

Don't do it, kiddies :laugh:

There were some proper loons who drank in the Brickies but I worked lunchtimes and got all the dirty old men. Nigel was particularly...interesting


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Beklet said:


> There were some proper loons who drank in the Brickies but I worked lunchtimes and got all the dirty old men. Nigel was particularly...interesting


LOL oh really ALL of them?........


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> LOL oh really ALL of them?........


In their strange little dreams....I suspect they ended up with the older barmaid though in reality :whistling:

Nigel liked Elvis and thought he was Elvis, and brought loads of tapes in every day. He also looked like Les Dawson and used to play with himself when he sat at the bar not nice!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Beklet said:


> Nigel liked Elvis and thought he was Elvis, and brought loads of tapes in every day. He also looked like Les Dawson and used to play with himself when he sat at the bar not nice!


Top man! :thumb:


----------



## ptguy (May 20, 2008)

I have never been a fighter, but have been in the position where I'm getting kicked the sh1t out of if I don't fight back due to hanging around with my brothers (who unfortunately enjoy the odd scuffle!).

During one of these unique family bonding moments, I'll always remember getting floored by a fairly good punch in all honesty, and then getting kicked in quite a bit by a group of 20 somethings until I found my way to my feet when it all got split up. I didn't want to fight at all, and I was really ****ed off because I had 6th form school photos the next day, which I had to miss because I was a bit of a mess in all fairness - the good times indeed...! Thankfully they've calmed down now and don't attract all the trouble, otherwise I really would have had to limit my time with them


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Was ready to fight with me mate. Some lad was drunk and about 21 years old.

Kicked off with me mate whose only 16. Me mate battered him, but was ready to go help him out because hes one of my best mates.

Never go looking for a fight but if ya have to fight, you have to.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> Was ready to fight with me mate. Some lad was drunk and about 21 years old.
> 
> Kicked off with me mate whose only 16. Me mate battered him, but was ready to go help him out because hes one of my best mates.
> 
> Never go looking for a fight but if ya have to fight, you have to.


ino what you mean about sticking up for ya mates .....just gotta take one for the lads:rockon:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

You might have read my post a couple of pages before.

Its the same lad who had 3 people on him during a rugby brawl. I got battered off this big lad for him lmao. So he owes me one.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

:thumb: :rockon:


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

I got in a rumble last night out in a club 2 posh , arrogant [email protected] started pushing and shoving me for chatting to there "girls" .... Anyway got into a bit of a tumble outside the club 2 on 1 , then my 2 army mates came over ( after just seeing what was happerning)

and fcuk did they sh1t there self LOL:rockon: great times


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Good times.


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Gains said:


> On a completely unrelated note- corbuk, if you want to be part of the elite, you want the globe & laurel on your lid, not a bugle. That's when you know you've made it mate.


Agreed.

On a seperate note, I've forgotten how to change what is written above my avatar? How do I change it?


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

squat_this said:


> Agreed.
> 
> On a seperate note, I've forgotten how to change what is written above my avatar? How do I change it?


Is it something to do with the marines ?


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

dam I hit multi quote ... Ffs ( you no what I mean now anyway )


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

ya its the royal marine badge I think , btw the rifles are the elite they have army commando's in 1 rifles and top notch other units. Oh I hear those marines like rolling in the mud naked ( I think its called recruit training) :rockon:


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

iwannagetbig said:


> Oh I hear those marines like rolling in the mud naked ( I think its called recruit training) :rockon:


lol:bounce: been hanging around arrse nafi by any chancec? http://www.arrse.co.uk/cpgn2/Forums/viewforum/f=12.html


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i nearly got stabbed with a fork on friday, does that count?


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

how`d that nearly happen lol ?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

he mistook me for a jacket potato i think

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/34063-weird-question.html


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

I see there was no option for 0?


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

^^

lol

anyway,i was riding my bike home after gym ,stoped at the traffic lights and this dick head on a hairdryer starting giving me abuse calling me w*nker ,c*nt,f*ck u as he went round the corner , i just smiled and let him on his way.i was thinking too my slef what a complete fat ( he was) tw*t and how much of a ugly c*nt he was, 2 days later at school a freind came up too me and said did you get shouted when you were on your bike the other day. ( i was just about to say ya ,by a [email protected] f**king ,ugly tw"t) when he said ya it was me hahaha. ( what a ****) i would of had him there and then if he stoped on his hair dryer machine lol.

ah well what are civvy freinds for ey ( the c*nt)


----------



## Optikal (May 27, 2008)

Never had or instigated a proper fight. Had the **** kicked out of me a couple of times by leary chavs that seem to think they have something to prove by swinging their fists. THe one and only time i decked someone was when a bunch of local smackheads tried breaking into my flat whilst i was home. I chased them outside and two scattered, one tried hiding around the back of the flat. I went round the other way and came up behind him as he was hiding. Beat the living **** out of him and even though it felt right at the time, i really regret it.

In fact, i hate violence so much that i don't go out into Leeds on a weekend because of the sheer amount of leary retards who love themselves and just have to start something out of nothing.

I'm a lover, not a fighter


----------



## chronic-2001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Never been in a fight, other than comps, i think its pritty easy to avoid fighting. People have started on me before on a night out, but i dont just wade in and hit them, simply stand up shoulders back chest out and a 'AWAY THEN GET OUTSIDE' and they always change their tune, normally get a free drink too


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

None since I was at school.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Not many, probably less than 10 (not including boxing)


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Christ Maka, you've been digging deep in pandoras' box! :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

W33BAM said:


> Christ Maka, you've been digging deep in pandoras' box! :lol:


What do you mean? (yes i'm thick)


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

The last post was SEVEN months ago!

Ahem, duh!!! :lol: :lol:

See this is why we are BFFL!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

2 or 3 that actually resulted in punches being exchanged. Have always tried to use my brain and talk through altercations. Fighting is stupid. I don't care how tough you are, a gun will kill you. You never know how much somebody else values life.....

Edit: lol....just noticed the post before Maks was from July of 2008...


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

W33BAM said:


> The last post was SEVEN months ago!
> 
> Ahem, duh!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> See this is why we are BFFL!! :lol: :lol:


Christ, I didn't realise lol! It just showed up in new posts:laugh:

Yea i'm actually a dopey blonde:innocent:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Christ, I didn't realise lol! It just showed up in new posts:laugh:
> 
> Yea i'm actually a dopey blonde:innocent:


Hey, was that a dig at blondes being stoopid...? I can't quite figure it out!! :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Girl4 said:


> :stuart: phew got worried there for a sec thinking MEN thought it was 'cool' or something to brag about fights....serously though *can't think of more of a turn off than a guy who fights* or thinks it's 'manly' :S


.....err..... a total wussy who sh1ts himself and WONT fight....??? 



W33BAM said:


> Christ Maka, you've been digging deep in pandoras' box! :lol:


Was thinking exact same lol!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> .....err..... a total wussy who sh1ts himself and WONT fight....???


Aye, I agree. You don't need to go around starting fights like a wee rebel but you DO. NOT. WALK. AWAY. FROM. ONE!!! EVER!



Zara-Leoni said:


> Was thinking exact same lol!


Simple minds think alike.... or is that same minds....??!! :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

W33BAM said:


> Aye, I agree. You don't need to go around starting fights like a wee rebel but you DO. NOT. WALK. AWAY. FROM. ONE!!! EVER!


Correct :thumbup1:

Maybe its a scottish thing? 



W33BAM said:


> Simple minds think alike.... or is that same minds....??!! :whistling: :lol:


GREAT minds Miss Bam, GREAT ones.....  :whistling:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

quite a few every weekend for approx 10 years or so...on the mat ha ha


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

avril said:


> quite a few every weekend for approx 10 years or so...on the mat ha ha


Seriously Avril?? Do you train in mma??


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

does naked wrestling count? :lol:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

had about 30 odd...(most when in young offenders & a few adult 5 bar hotels) the rest out n about for various reasons,pubs, self defence and general opponents...this is excluding the rows i've had when i did a couple of doors and when i was a clamper(thats a bloody fight club)!!!


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

24-0-0 boxing

quite a few on the doors


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Just found an old (1991) video of me having a go at a kickboxing tournement. Inexperienced, Zero fitness, very little skill, but a fun fight non the less.

I am the one in the black helmet who looses the fight :confused1: .

Won a couple the year after but the club I trained at clossed down after that so didn't go any further.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Even if it is an old thread I will add this.

Guys that are hung like donkeys rarely say "It's not the size its what you do with it" it's the guys that are smaller in that department who say that isn't it? It just like guys that can not fight , do not poses fighting skills or bob themselves in the face of 1 on I unarmed combat that say they like to use their brains rather than their brawn, you never know what the other person has !!!!!! or it's just stupid. I rather talk like a civilized gentleman and not behave like cavemen.

Well many people are put or live in very different circumstances where fighting unfortunately is unavoidable on occasions. Fighting in self defense is stupid ????? many on here are doormen, bouncers . They often have to take quick thinking decisive actions to protect other patrons in the establishment, many by physical actions or a fight, many by just knocking their opponents out.

Fighting sports must be stupid too ???????, such as mma and boxing which is often billed as fight night !!!!

So by simply using the old I use my brains demeans others who are intelligent and have lots of brains to spare who have fought, would you not agree ????. Tiny Tom comes across as being very intelligent as do many many others on here; tiny tom has stated he has fought as a doorman.

If fighting is so stupid I would just say "thanks for the input and point of view always interesting to hear" but "stick to another thread mate" !!! :beer:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

> 24-0-0 boxing


great record there !!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> Even if it is an old thread I will add this.
> 
> Guys that are hung like donkeys rarely say "It's not the size its what you do with it" it's the guys that are smaller in that department who say that isn't it? It just like guys that can not fight , do not poses fighting skills or bob themselves in the face of 1 on I unarmed combat that say they like to use their brains rather than their brawn, you never know what the other person has !!!!!! or it's just stupid. I rather talk like a civilized gentleman and not behave like cavemen.
> 
> ...


Is it just me or is this incomprehensible to everyone else as well?!?!?!?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> Even if it is an old thread I will add this.
> 
> Guys that are hung like donkeys rarely say "It's not the size its what you do with it" it's the guys that are smaller in that department who say that isn't it? It just like guys that can not fight , do not poses fighting skills or bob themselves in the face of 1 on I unarmed combat that say they like to use their brains rather than their brawn, you never know what the other person has !!!!!! or it's just stupid. I rather talk like a civilized gentleman and not behave like cavemen.
> 
> ...


Taking a dig at me once again little Rumper. I find it funny how you seek out my posts and stir up sh1te. Furthermore you are such a coward that you don't elude(quote) whom you are speaking about. I see that you constantly appear on my profile viewing. If would like a picture of me, just ask I will send you one.

Now let's take a look at yet another garbage post by you(what's new). I never said that there weren't situations where fighting is unavoidable. I can understand a doorman having to use force and mma is obviously another forum where fighting takes place. I don't fight because I don't need to. That doesn't mean I can't, but choose to use my brains to try and avoid it.....If fighting is unavoidable than so be it.... and I am not demeaning anyone who has fought.

and who the f#ck are you to tell me what thread to stick to??

You really should get a life, instead of following me around looking for confrontation.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Zeus obviously understood it then...


----------



## Jay-T (Dec 20, 2005)

honestly? more than i can remember


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i cant remember my previous answer but the best fight i had was 5 on one against me

luckily a few people got involved to even out the numbers, and they couldnt fight but it was interesting at the time to be honest

two man door team, one heavy handed and me,

doorman and one lad have a word (we thought there was 2 of them, i was skulking)

5 lads turn up from nowhere

other doorman has a one-on-one

i end up with 5 on me

manager shows up

assistant manager shows up

dj (ex powerlifting champion and doorman for years) gets involved

fair do's to this day i have respect for them, they were coked out their heads, but they didnt start using bottles, glasses, etc

it was hands only

this was years ago (i'll guess about 3 years ago now) - i live down the road now, at the time i lived 30 miles away


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

none for me im not hard im a puss! never been in one did start one three guys new years eve who thought they could hurl abuse at me as i was sitting in me car minding my own business ( certainly wont take that) but thats about it. being sober all the time you can see the situations for what they are and have a logical a sensible view on things, but still sometimes you cant be a doormat and let societys scum walk on you.

im in a constant fight with myself- does that count? ( probably the hardest one you will ever have)


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

had loads when I used to "compete" ......it'd funny how I forget about that time.

If I can I always talk my way out(never know if they got knife or what nowadays ....not ret worth getting stabbed)

But if they attack me , I'll fight back...most people would.


----------



## Jay-T (Dec 20, 2005)

yes, unfortunately many a night ive spent looking down at my £150 shirts covered in blood, fortunately it was very rarely mine :thumbup1:


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

I thinking of starting mma in 1/2 years, anyone here do mma?


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 6, 2009)

Point of this thread is...?


----------



## Jay-T (Dec 20, 2005)

Cyrus said:


> Point of this thread is...?


point of posting that was....?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Is there a prize ?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jay-T said:


> point of posting that was....?


wondering more why you would put two secure email addresses in your signature......  :whistling:


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> Is there a prize ?


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

corbuk said:


>


Heres what you could of won ......


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

hmmmm cookie, id take that over the speed boat any day


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

fights are often unavoidable especially in the doorman position in several cases i was shocked by human nature, to list a few examples, would be one of my boys getting glassed because he was black i'll admit i went through the kid and id do it again to protect my colleague,

A pregnant women got smacked in the stomach ended up in a front door brawl, trying to get the group out but was neccessary,

in some cases and its horrible to say violence can only be responded to with violence i always agree that prevention is the best cure and put the best possible guys on the front door those with the most experience and ability to pick out the ****holes before they get in. You can try to use tactics to avoid fighting and its the best possible thing sometimes makes you look like a dick but its true I took tonnes of racial abuse but laughed it off only ever responded once and i was out of line hands up. just to clear the racist abuse up its for being english in scotland


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

:lol:



Girl4 said:


> :stuart: phew got worried there for a sec thinking MEN thought it was 'cool' or something to brag about fights....serously though can't think of more of a turn off than a guy who fights or thinks it's 'manly' :S


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

Never had a fight before, last night though stopped 2 between mates, they started pushing etc so got them apart before it kicked off, bit later on I was outside with 2 mates who were arguing ( well I dont like one really ) Anyway, it was outside a friends front door & one had been causing **** in the house so we got him out, so he started squaring up to me (he is small & fat) & giving me abuse, if my mate didnt pull me inside I felt like smashing my elbow into his face. Would have given me a bit of extra MMA training haha!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i had to fight with the sterring wheel the other day when i drove past kfc

that was the hardest fight ive ever had


----------



## Madness (Feb 5, 2009)

Never really counted.. Ive had a few scraps when i was younger. If i need to do it i make sure i end it in one punch, i cant be bothered with all the moving around!


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

RXnik said:


> fights are often unavoidable especially in the doorman position in several cases i was shocked by human nature, to list a few examples, would be one of my boys getting glassed because he was black i'll admit i went through the kid and id do it again to protect my colleague,
> 
> A pregnant women got smacked in the stomach ended up in a front door brawl, trying to get the group out but was neccessary,
> 
> in some cases and its horrible to say violence can only be responded to with violence i always agree that prevention is the best cure and put the best possible guys on the front door those with the most experience and ability to pick out the ****holes before they get in. You can try to use tactics to avoid fighting and its the best possible thing sometimes makes you look like a dick but its true I took tonnes of racial abuse but laughed it off only ever responded once and i was out of line hands up. just to clear the racist abuse up its for being english in scotland


Did you work in newcastle mate? If so would be interesting to know which bars. I've done a few bars in my time.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

HAHA Clint...hard as fcuk.

Maybe harder than Chuck Norris


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

who is chuck bloody norris ?


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

corbuk said:


> who is chuck bloody norris ?


 :lol:

so now u have seen him on youtube what u think! i put 10-5.. but its more like 1000+ as i have a bro!!


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

He sucks! lol


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Correct :thumbup1:
> 
> Maybe its a scottish thing?
> 
> :whistling:


lmao:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:....As if....


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

too many - i dont like fighting


----------



## jaymadone (Feb 13, 2009)

well im amateur/county boxer and had over 30 bouts and probably same outside the ring once ive had too much pop down me! :s arggghhhhhhhhh


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

i had a fight with my d!ck last night, lasted about 15 minutes.. was shattered after.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ive had literally hundreds...

But thats the price you pay for hooking up with loony women:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

about 2 I think haha


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Your poll options are sh*t lol

I have only had one fight.. more of a scrap actually. Back in year 10 some lad was coming to square up to me so I ran at him, he kind of just flipped me over and we rolled around on the floor for a bit trying to hit each other, we both got a couple of shots in! He walked off and I started shouting at him, made myself out to be a right tit hahaha. I've not really had much trouble otherwise.

Only bellends go out looking for fights.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Heinkeken said:


> Your poll options are sh*t lol
> 
> I have only had one fight.. more of a scrap actually. Back in year 10 some lad was coming to square up to me so I ran at him, he kind of just flipped me over and we rolled around on the floor for a bit trying to hit each other, we both got a couple of shots in! He walked off and I started shouting at him, made myself out to be a right tit hahaha. I've not really had much trouble otherwise.
> 
> Only bellends go out *looking for fights*.


I dont

I go out looking for PEOPLE to fight:lol: :lol:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I feel truly sorry for the guy that catches your attention lmao


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

jw007 said:


> I dont
> 
> I go out looking for PEOPLE to fight:lol: :lol:


stop hanging around schools at lunch times :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

itraininthedark said:


> stop hanging around schools at lunch times :lol:


Im sure i said FIGHT not [email protected]:whistling:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Im sure i said FIGHT not [email protected]:whistling:


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

You did say primary schools no?


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Goose said:


> You did say primary schools no?


you as well???? right your now in my bum dungeon as well


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

what's this about bumming?


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

when it was all snowy, out with mates...lobbed a snowball up in the air..it hit this chavs car...

i didnt realise it had hit his car as i wasnt facing the road...he gets out "who the **** threw that?!" i didnt know so it took a few seconds for me to say "me i think"

came over in my face, im just like...erhhhhh dont walk up on me...big ****er lol compared to me anyway...in my face and a few pushes, then all of a sudden cracks me in the face...

I didnt even know what the **** happened, someone got so ****ed off over a snowball hitting their car unintentionally...

just stood there shocked saying "wat the **** are you doing?!!" haha

shudda lamped the ****, there was me and about 4 of my mates there n all, if it had kicked off he'd of really wished he'd stayed in his car lol

Did him a favour not doing anything ^^

chavs!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> .....err..... a total wussy who sh1ts himself and WONT fight....???





Robsta said:


> lmao:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ....As if....


We were referring to not liking men who do the above........ :blowme: :001_tt2: :lol:

Scottish chicks dnt do wimps or girly men :cool2:


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

There is no zero option! Loads of people would not have got into a real fight with hardcore fists to the face and near death for one of the victim or suspect


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

corbuk said:


> what's this about bumming?


be careful or you'll be in my bum dungeon too


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

I can't mate I'm already in one 

Once was walking down the street an some clown my age punched me in the face, I just carried on walking and said "that the best you can do" laughing away.

Lol

Looking back on it, if it happened again....like tommorow, I would prop kick the sh1t out of the person( depends if I could take him ofc....still have a crack tho) got so much anger in me, I need a good fight.

Win or loose.


----------



## R1ch1e H (Feb 24, 2009)

i had one last week! i hate fighting but my business partner done me ova for about £3k so i told every1 in the building trade we deal with exactly what he done few days later he turned up at my house an came through my front door while my 5yr old was watchin tele an cracked me in the face! my lil boy wet himself caus he was that scared! the missus took the little fella upstairs, an took him outside an smashed his face in..how bad is that known the guy 10yrs! Its amazin how ppl turn wen money is involved. police came an everythin wasnt good


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

LOL when I read the thread title I thought it said paper fights


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i nearly got myself in a 6 on 1 streetfight lastnight but they wouldnt have it

i also nearly got myself in a 7 on 1 the weekend before inside the venue

they were all 5hitbags


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

none. fighting sucks. too many people have lots lives or got seriously injured for me to ever want a fight. smashed heads, glass in eyes, brain damage, batered and bruised bodies, bleeding brain, hemorages ect. ugh no thanks


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

quite alot when was about 13-16....every now and again get a bit of trouble when i go out must be due to not been a cocky bastard or shaved head looking chav..and people think they can try and make an example out of ya infront skank whore bitches


----------



## Aliex121 (Sep 13, 2009)

when i was around age 15, i used to beat up kids for there lunch monneh!!!

jkes

i only really get in fights if people are rude to me or my friends, or some jumped up wanabe rocky pikie drunk kid, mouths of at some inocent member of the british public.

ROID RAGE!!!!


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I was a dick head as a youngster when i was boxing.I would all ways go out on the week end and try find a big looking hard fcuker to start a fight with.I thought if i fight bigger guys i,ll improve more than fighting some one my size...IDIOT I KNOW..But the funny thing is half the big guys would back down.Probly thinking this guys just a nutter...And i class a fight as a proper scap you both get injured.Not just one punch nock out when the guy aint looking!!!Alot of that happens....And also as a rugby player i,m sure there is a few on here that know what we all got up to on the weekends...Scap after scrap.lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

had about 6 or 7 is fights bin smashed in proply 1nc. had to stay with my aunti as my mum couldnt look at my face lol


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

to be honest if you listen to the chatter of (most doormen) they are always braggin about who they have knocked out or having scraps with groups of lads i think they love it...try and big themselves up and then their mate will come out with another story saying how he nearly got stabbed and but managed to disarm him and smash his head on the table...

I think alot of men in their 30's do love to brag about it...Cuz lets face it alot of these lads are hard they enjoy that type of work........I think deep down 90% of men who think they are hard aren't...i think 99% of all men would love to be hard and smash groups of lads in.. I also think women love hard men....Why wouldn't they love havin a fella who can batter almost every other guy? Women love big strong men... and men love to be big strong men!

I have been started on where i work by drunken dickheads quite a few times but they always get there comuppence<<<< not sure on the spelling!


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> had about 6 or 7 is fights bin smashed in proply 1nc. had to stay with my aunti as my mum couldnt look at my face lol


made me laugh, :laugh:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

None since my daughter was born - he is nearly 10 now...


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

I came out of hospital yesterday as it goes.

Severly broken jaw from scrapping last wednesday.

Broken in three places. Teeth and gums smashed in on the left side.

Three plates & 15 screws later my jaw is back on. Big scar under my ear where they had to go in to fix the "hinge".

Had too many fights. It's not nice. Once you've had a few pastings it loses it's attraction.

You realise that bones aren't that hard and it's easy to get hurt badly.

I'm on a liquid diet for 2months. Having trouble swallowing etc.

12 months to get back to normal (If it does even get back to normal, severe nerve damage, lovely)


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

No idea. Martial artist since 6 year old. Went to 2 rough schools where alot of rivalries from estates wer brought up. worked the doors for 2 years... lost count of fights to be honest. nothing to be proud of tho.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

0 cos i am a BIIIIIIIGGGG freindly bear


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Wee G said:


> Errr....
> 
> Zero as an adult. Quite a lot as a child.


Same here, grown up a lot and got some 2nd bests while I was growing up.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

im that hard that people don't know im fighting them until they wake up, *if* they wake up at all


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

The girlfriend kicked my ar$e at the weekend, does that count...? :laugh:


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

lol why would you wana know howmany fights people have had.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

well had 2 but were both in self defence. with dougnuts down my way trying to start.

i really dont no why ppl start fights does my head in. both times were when i was on the town having a giid night then it just gets ruined. well least wasent me who ended up hurt.

except once in a club some 1 punched me in the back of the head, crist did it hurt. turned round and they were gone.......coward.

but i hate fights


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

i dont like fighting, but half of my friends are gobby and as im the biggest out of them im always the one that got picked on..

ive only had a few in my time as self defence, been jumped a few times but always came out alright, had to put one lads head through a window to stop getting stabbed, too much stuff is just getting extreme now it just makes you think how lucky you are it hasnt happened yet, my mate had a 13 inch kitchen knife go through his lung last week and hes lucky to be alive, fighting isnt the best thing to do but if you have to defend yourself then its got to be done to be honest.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Heres a silly add on to this link, how many times have you kicked off knowing that it would ultimately end up in you getting a major kicking?

I've been a good non violent person last 15 years.

But in me youth I have been on the giving and recieving end of some major beatings lol.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

hmm a lot in school

2 since i turned 18

one a girl from my school sat on my knee talking to me so her ex punched me then punched me as i got up. i punched him back and cut the side of his face i had a MASSIVE black eye

then on way home from night out totally battered couldnt even walk straight got punched and went down like a bitch


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Fights as a kid but no proper fights as an adult. Whats the point other than for self defence, 2 friends have been killed a couple of others stabbed, and a couple put away for murder and manslaughter. The hardest men eventually get their comeupance, one my good friends above who was stabbed to death by a group of cnuts was a top london hardman in the 60's did him no good.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

A few but nothing really. Im the kind of guy whos friends with everyone, always up for a laugh, like on a night out, just up for a laugh with anyone/everyone. So I don't get any problems, + im quite a big guy so no-one really starts.

I had quite a few back at school. I've never been "smashed". Had a couple on a night out but very very rarely, people get jealous. For example... in a club if me and my mate, good looking cnuts, get tidy birds, or if I get tidy birds which is regular (not being big-headed) then the chavs etc get jealous, and try get wide, muttering comments etc. I've smacked a few, but tbh im not so much a fighter, im just out for a good time. I don't go looking for fights.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Had 3-4 since leaving school 3 years ago, always got out of hand, broken bones, dogs, being heavily out numbered...not much point tbh.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Never really been picked on lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Goose said:


> Never really been picked on lol


That wasnt the question... you bully :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Dan said:


> Had 3-4 since leaving school 3 years ago, always got out of hand, broken bones, dogs, being heavily out numbered...not much point tbh.


Jeez. Just realised you are waaaaaay younger than I thought. Where is my zimmer frame???

/ends panic at being ancient.

As an adult just 1. He started it. T1t

As a teenager I used to box, so quite a few. :lol:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I have done martial arts for total of 3-4 years should i count those ? :lol: :lol:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

since school less than 5 , most of which should not qualify either cos they were drunken exploits never had one sober


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

one - and even then i didnt throw a punch lol, was 15 or 16 and got taken to the hurt locker by a 6,2ft local hard nut.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

only two and she kicked my **** both times


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I defended my 2 mates when started on by three lads on the way home from a club. They knocked my friend unconscious and tried to carry on so I got in the way. Three other lads came to, what I thought was help, but was to have a go as well (once the previous three had left) I didn't get too hurt though as they weren't really interested in hitting a girl...they were more interested in my male friends...I was just in the way, as always 

We never walked that way home from the club again! ('twas a bit of a rough city)


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Mikazagreat said:


> I have done martial arts for total of 3-4 years should i count those ? :lol: :lol:


yes ,if they were full contact! :whistling:


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

a bout 4 or 5 f,in bloodbaths! And then they would scrape everyone up off the pavement put as in seperate amulances to the same hospital!(twice thats happened.)not good.....


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

0...not one for fights ! The art of fighting is to walk away ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

well over 100 :thumb:

64 full contact kickboxing

32 full contact Muay Thai

45 full contact Kung fu (Various styles)

Over 200 semi-contact on mats in comp's

.....and a few on the street :whistling:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Seems a weird thread to start :lol: Ive had lots and lots but not so many in last few years.


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

Loads!

Won and lost many, I just love that morning after feeling when you wake up with a broken jaw, collasped cheekbone and fractured eye socket, bent nose and a split lips!!! :cursing:

I have a fear of kebab house's now!! :laugh:


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

none.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

just the one and broke my hand. she had a harder head than i thought. still won though. should have her done her maths homework.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

unless in competitions, i very rarley see any fights let alone be in them. plenty handbags, ie 1 or 2 punches thrown but no fights , rocky vs tommy gunn rocky 5 style lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

Fancy a dance?


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm a lover not a fighter

From childhood untill my late teens, four.

over the last 20 years. NONE! I grew up 

:beer:


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

Its not big and its not clever, there is too much mindless violence and sick group attacks on helpless targets.

The only fights i have now are in the ring doing Muay Thai.

I believe you should only fight to protect yourself or a loved one.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

adonis said:


> Its not big and its not clever, there is too much mindless violence and sick group attacks on helpless targets.
> 
> The only fights i have now are in the ring doing Muay Thai.
> 
> I believe you should only fight to protect yourself or a loved one.


Have some reps....

:beer:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

callingcard said:


> ...
> 
> Won and lost many, I just love that morning after feeling when you wake up with a broken jaw, collasped cheekbone and fractured eye socket, bent nose and a split lips!!! :cursing:
> 
> I have a fear of kebab house's now!! :laugh:


I know. It is disgraceful what u find in kebab meat these days. I wouldn't touch the stuff.

J


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

5 i think.

1 on the rugby pitch ended in me KO'ing a fella with my knee. I'm a fvcking real man.

Others were typical schoolboy scraps and one was a drunken scuffle in a club, don't think either of us got a punch off tbh.

Not had one for a few years now though, happy for it to stay that way too.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Not many, i usually start laughing at them...

Been jumped on by people who were 5/6 years older (i was 16 at time and drunk) and they thought it would be funny...but i stood up and called them weak as f00k and laughed.

Seen them next day and was sobred up they crapped them selves, i got a job that day too so i gave a big cheesey grin


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

adonis said:


> Its not big and its not clever, there is too much mindless violence and sick group attacks on helpless targets.
> 
> The only fights i have now are in the ring doing Muay Thai.
> 
> I believe you should only fight to protect yourself or a loved one.


x2

As i said in a post only 4, and that was defending myself from bullys

Some people seem to get off on fighting. Theses type of people, in my opinion are complete morons with mental issues, they could not even let of steam through some sort of contact sport, as this is controled, and theses sort of people can not control there actions otherwise they would not be fighting without purpose. The only way to deal with theses people is drugs and therapy.

just my 10 cents


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

From school yard fights to becoming an adult I lose count of how many, allot! Not because I'm a 'meathead' I don't think I've ever initiated a fight in my life, I was always bullied through school and picked on so inevitably got in a few fights when I snapped.

I had my ear near torn off in a fight once, that was probably the messiest fight I've had. My last fight being when I walked out the gym me and my mate and 2 other lads starting on us, getting hit across the head with a wooden post, cut my gum as I dived on the lad - hit my mouth off a metal fence :lol:


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Only been in one fight. Was out wit a few mates and our girlfriends. Group of guys who had been throwing dirty looks all night decided to start outside the club. Was over pretty quickly as it turned out they couldnt fight for sh1t. Bunch of [email protected] who started on us for no reason. We where minding our own buisiness all night. Afterwards two off duty policemen came up and told us the guys where well known around the area and theyd probably appear back with a larger group of guys. By that stage our taxi was there so we didnt have to worry.

Ive been in plenty of confrontations on nights out with mouthy @rseholes but i find they usually [email protected] themselves when they realise you arent afraid of them.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Not many.

I have been mugged several times though so not a fight per se as I was too drunk to defend myself.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Like 2, im just so massive and intimidating that no1 dare try it :whistling:


----------



## ORIGINAL (Oct 13, 2009)

ARNIE said:


> 100,000,000 come on!!!


HaHa Arnie had that many fights in Commando alone.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

does hitting your wife after one too many stellas count as a fight?


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

Quiet a few in school

Went drinking 2 weeks ago walked passed some big bastard...well i couldnt stand really was staggering all over the place, walked passed him smacked me in side of face...swollen cheek and a tiny cut on lip, apparently i stood back and tripped. i cant remember anything from that nite anyway. wished i was sober to be honest, but saying that its a club that people have been stabbed in in the passed.

Hit like a girl for a big lad mindure, no pain at all in morning, didnt even realise till looked in mirror.

not a fighter to be honest, if ive got to ill stand my ground i wont go looking for it


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

davetherave said:


> does hitting your wife after one too many stellas count as a fight?


 only if she's awake!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Simon m said:


> only if she's awake!


how about someone elses wife? or waking your own up to hit her?


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

ive been beaten up a couple of times and ive smacked a few people but ive never had a fight really, part of me wishes i had so i could know my place in the pecking order but the most of me thinks its quite a relief


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

davetherave said:


> how about someone elses wife? or waking your own up to hit her?


If you're from oop north, that's allowed and counts as a proper scrap!


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

I've had 1, young loon spat in my face while I was waiting for a bus home. I went ballistic on him, I could smell the spit, completely foul. I did the girly thing and pulled his hair, but only so his face could meet my knee tho. Am disgusted at myself for being violent like that. It was like a switch flicked.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

One proper one.......21 year old chap tries it on with a 13 year old girl, the girl's a friend of mine who's a couple of years younger (I was 15 at the time), hated the cvnt anyway, he moved in to my village and acted like he was the dogs b0ll0cks, this was the final straw.

Mashed him up good and proper....and yes I am proud of it.

A part from that I've been mashed in the face few times, but usually either laugh at them or walk away......takes a while to wind me up and a single punch just doesn't cut it, don't see a point in fighting if the reason is not just.

:beer:


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow what a **** thread, grow up


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

GavinOC said:


> Wow what a **** thread, grow up


Some people just cant


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

1 in my teens, (im 16), few weeks ago at a party, my jaw has only just fixed itself.

Some lad on bout drugs all night proper annoying me, then he said to me if i tell anyone hes after drugs hell get someone to kill me. I was a bit drunk, and i dont really take kindly to people saying theyll get people to kill me. Anyways i shoved him away from me, he clipped me on the chin and knocked my jaw out of place, then i gave him a few in the face and my watch came off and it broke. Anyway at the end of the day he was the one with the frozen peas on his face and the messed up eye not me.

Don't see the problem with the thread really, it's not as if the lad is trying to brag about how many he has been in, probs just wants to see how body builders conduct themselves! 

Edit: also the poll is kinda wrong, you have a value then an opinion some people may have only had 1-10 fights but went looking for them. or some may have over 10 but only been strict self defence


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

I've had 4 what i'd call "proper fights" and a couple of incidents where one or two punches were thrown, i dont like fighting but when i was younger occasionally i had to defend myself or others from drunken idiots


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Too many to count. Am a nasty little bastard lol...

To be fair in recent years, none.... I choose to deal with people psychologically these days as much as possible but sometimes cant be helped.

I hate it nowadays, I dont think its ladylike. However sometimes cuircumstances are.... well.... they are what they are lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I used to do the doors, fighting most nights, retired, bought some good Reebok's and now they help me run from the sh*t.

Cant honestly think of one single fight where l can look back and say "yeah it was justified"


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

I was a bit of a rum un as a kid, always upto no good.

Few years on the doors 19-25 until i lost my badge again upto no good, just about missed a stint inside because of it.

Calmed me right down.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Well this one time me and bigjim called each other names on here and stuff but then he started to cry and then i started to cry and we made up.

But besides that never....i mean you can't call one round house kick to the head a fight...can you????


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

i got into one fight once and threw one punch, he cried. very petty


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

just the one... tell you wot tho, for a 65 year old nun she werent half agile...


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

A good few when i was younger being 220lb @15 was seen as the one to beat so had a lot of challengers

Was charged with GBH nad GHB with intent @ 19 and there was talk of attempted murder!! fvck that

Got dropped in court so only had 1 or 2 since when i had no choice


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

TomTom1 said:


> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


can't stop staring at your avi :thumbup1:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

22 years on the doors so a few


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

Is full contact Boxing sparring considered a proper fight? If so, loads, and lost most of them. :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Had loads when trainin for MMA.

Was a fat kid when younger so a fair few at school

Last proper scrap I got into I got the **** kicked out of me by a MAHOOSIVE gypsy, he was looking down at my 6ft 4in mate so you can guess he was pretty big!!

I took a chapagne bottle at the back of the ear, had my jaw busted, lip and eye cut, concusion and a fat gypo hitting me from the front, while the giant one had me by my neck and battered me from behind (steady!!!).

My jaw still isn't right now and that was nearly 2 years ago. I'm just glad I didn't get knocked out as if I'd have gone to the floor I'd prob not be typing


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

More than i can remember but these days i would rather walk away.

Suppose its all part of growing up.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

RACK said:


> Last proper scrap I got into I got the **** kicked out of me by a MAHOOSIVE gypsy, he was looking down at my 6ft 4in mate so you can guess he was pretty big!!
> 
> I took a chapagne bottle at the back of the ear, had my jaw busted, lip and eye cut, concusion and a fat gypo hitting me from the front, while the giant one had me by my neck and battered me from behind (steady!!!).
> 
> My jaw still isn't right now and that was nearly 2 years ago. I'm just glad I didn't get knocked out as if I'd have gone to the floor I'd prob not be typing


That's not having a fight, that's taking a hiding! :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

LOL, I only got one punch in and the giant gypo just staggered back then looked at me grinning. I kinda knew it was game over after that 

Thing is though after the doormanv broke it up a girl came upto me and said; "are you ok cos you've just took a right beating!?"

My answer in true RACK fashion "Am I still good looking?

Girl "yes to say you're bleeding!"

Me "it's ok then love!"

Worst thing was I was driving that night so didn't even have alcohol to soften the blows hahaha


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Would have said never until last saturday morning (5am) early run :cursing: :cursing:

Jogging hood up ipod in ears on a quiet park which has a little river with swans and ducks,

next i know some one yanks my earphones out , looked around some bloke says give me your iphone (it was an ipod but i assumed he thouight i had the iphone) or i'll kill you :confused1: :confused1: i say give me my head phones or ill kill you?? he throws my ear phones to the floor starts taking his top off screaming "your mine your mine":confused1: :confused1: he then runs at me so hulkamania style i stick my foot up and catch his face. After that i ran well ahem carried on jogging.

Fighting to me waste of time and its always pointless, someone always gets hurt.


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

haven't read this thread but going to imagine the ammount of warriors in this thread will be out of this world lol


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

I got in one little fight and my mum got scared.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Been in a few fights, can count on one hand how many times punches where thrown though (twice), more often than not its just a quick wrestle with some dickhead who cant fight, did mma for a few years and BJJ so my grappling skills are better than most drunk tard

I very rarely like to go out these days because been a big lad I seem to allways get the usual line

"Your big, you go to the gym?"

Yeah

"You think your hard cos you go to the gym then?"


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

davetherave said:


> i had to fight to get to the front of the queue at alton towers once, does that count?


 :thumb: pmsl,,, f**king love it!! :thumb:


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

IRAQ 2004---Afgh 2006....My fight's


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

flanagan said:


> I got in one little fight and my mum got scared.


did you have to move in with yourt Aunt and Uncle in Belair??


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

flanagan said:


> I got in one little fight and my mum got scared.


Did she make you move in with your aunty & uncle in Bel-Air? :confused1:

:thumb:

*Edit - Beaten to it! Must type faster*.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

i smacked a guy the other week for shouting at my missus. only a little jab, once he picked himself up he wanted to go away and then come back and have a go? surely running away to then run back is wasting energy??


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm a lover not a fighter.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> did you have to move in with yourt Aunt and Uncle in Belair??





Little Ron said:


> Did she make you move in with your aunty & uncle in Bel-Air? :confused1:


Well I was just sitting there chilling out, maxing, relaxing all cool and shooting some b-ball outside of school when a couple of guys, who were up to no good, started making trouble.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

flanagan said:


> Well I was just sitting there chilling out, maxing, relaxing all cool and shooting some b-ball outside of school when a couple of guys, who were up to no good, started making trouble.


Was this in you neighbourhood?


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

RACK said:


> Was this in you neighbourhood?


Yep in West Philadelphia where I was born and raised.


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Did you spend most of your days on the playground?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Did you have to whistle for a cab when you got there too??


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Did you have to whistle for a cab when you got there too??


Got where?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Bel-air!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

None, i mean can you call one roundhouse to the head a fight?!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Only if it was a Van Damme style roundhouse!!!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> None, i mean can you call one roundhouse to the head a fight?!


Yes! Super Man wins by KO due to Super Roundhouse kick from Krypton.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> None, i mean can you call one roundhouse to the head a fight?!


No, only flying spinning back kicks count


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Was chatting with a mate over a beer before going out and we were reminising(you do this when you get old) about our raving days, pill popping andetc and how meeting my missus straightened me out. She's never so much as smoked a joint, very straight laced. My mate then gobsmacked me anby saying, " Catherine straightened you out, you used to be a right prick. "

"hey thats a bit harsh !" I say too which he replied " Every group of lads has one lad who's off his head, you used to get into fights in an empty bar" and shamefully as it happens I did. Never remember starting a fight but boy did trouble use to find me. I'd wander off to the toilet in a club and have a tussle and just wander back to my mates giggling with a bust nose and ripped shirt "what the **** have you been up to again" was what I always used to get. Was every week for months that this would happen. They used to say I was stealth fighting as I never got thrown out :lol:

I was never a nasty **** though, I just never would back down. I mean I'd have a pint with them after , was just a rumble after all. Used to be soft as shite but got pushed once too often and found I liked being hit???Was the same reason my grandad, who was a world class boxer, refused to let me box.


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

had a fight the other day. He tried putting me down with a Hadouken but I blocked it. I killed him with a Psyco Crusher.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't go looking for trouble but i've been in a few scuffles, i've had teeth knocked out, been left with scars on my face etc and now im older i've grown out of it and see absolutely no point in it. Saying that though even though im a calm nice person if someone gives me sh!t im quick to over react...

And oh i do like beating up the occasional odd chav that starts


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

1 fight...and i was 10. Sat on his head, but then i was a little porker and he was a skinny runt that tried to trip me over when walking home from school.

Not a violent person, just laugh and walk away.


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Usually have trouble when I hit the town with the lads, usually some pr**k that thinks he's tough just constantly stares at me or one of my mates.

Soon sort the muppet and his mates out if there game.

Nobody ruins my nights out.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

thankfully none - unless I count the time when I was 5 when my little sister threw my funny-foot on the floor -I'm not bitter...honest...(icecream ruining b!tch)


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Majordomo said:


> Usually have trouble when I hit the town with the lads, usually some pr**k that thinks he's tough just constantly stares at me or one of my mates.
> 
> Soon sort the muppet and his mates out if there game.
> 
> Nobody ruins my nights out.


You start fights because people stare?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

47


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Desperadodan said:


> You start fights because people stare?


You don't mind people stareing at you?

Course I go over and ask what the problem is. I give the dickhead one chance to appologise and **** off. If he decides to act the tough guy then he'll get whats coming.

I don't see a problem with this and I've done it for years. Its called respect.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

you sound like a proper bloke you. can I be your friend? promise not to stare


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Course you can, i'm a nice guy in real life


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> 47


Is there an app on the iphone for that?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Majordomo said:


> Course you can, i'm a nice guy in real life


do you like pizza? we could go for pizza, you're buying obviously


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Is there an app on the iphone for that?


i simply have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:



> do you like pizza? we could go for pizza, you're buying obviously


Only if its dominos. Could get takeaway, few beers then head out in to town to the clubs?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

fantastic, your place or mine?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> i simply have no idea what you are talking about


Fight counting.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

your head has changed


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I know, SiPhil gave me head, so to speak.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

its very nice


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> fantastic, your place or mine?


Go to mine this week, then yours in 2 weeks time etc etc?

Obviously cannot do this if it falls on birthdays, xmas, new year, easter, religious muslim days - every other time is fine with me


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Majordomo said:


> Go to mine this week, then yours in 2 weeks time etc etc?
> 
> Obviously cannot do this if it falls on birthdays, xmas, new year, easter, religious muslim days - every other time is fine with me


Fantastic, we could go to the pictures. I like salted popcorn, that isnt going to be a problem is it?


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Majordomo said:


> You don't mind people stareing at you?
> 
> Course I go over and ask what the problem is. I give the dickhead one chance to appologise and **** off. If he decides to act the tough guy then he'll get whats coming.
> 
> I don't see a problem with this and I've done it for years. Its called respect.


1) You assume that there is a problem right away, as opposed to just asking why they are staring? This is what i gather from 'I go over and ask what the problem is'.

2) You use intimidation to force an apology and swift exit from the person?

3) You respect other people by forcing them to leave by means of intimidation and threats of violence?

4) Respect is earned not given. Yes, a certain amount of respect is given to any man or woman who isn't ****ting on the floor and kicking dogs but it seems to me like to expect to be given respect by everyone regardless of your actions.

Well done on being yet another person who gives bodybuilders a bad name.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Desperadodan said:


> 1) You assume that there is a problem right away, as opposed to just asking why they are starting? This is what i gather from 'I go over and ask what the problem is'.
> 
> 2) You use intimidation to force an apology and swift exit from the person?
> 
> ...


leave my mate alone you, hes a nice guy


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ha ha ha, awesome.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Majordomo said:


> You don't mind people stareing at you?
> 
> Course I go over and ask what the problem is. I give the dickhead one chance to appologise and **** off. If he decides to act the tough guy then he'll get whats coming.
> 
> I don't see a problem with this and I've done it for years. Its called respect.


Lol that's not called respect thats called beating the sh*t out of someone for no reason

If I was staring in your general direction and you came over demanding an apology fcuk that lol. I'll leave you 'give what's coming' and then go to the police, press charges, take time off work and sue for damages.


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> Fantastic, we could go to the pictures. I like salted popcorn, that isnt going to be a problem is it?


More a chocolate kinda guy anyway - so all good


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

crouchmagic said:


> Lol that's not called respect thats called beating the sh*t out of someone for no reason
> 
> If I was staring in your general direction and you came over demanding an apology fcuk that lol. I'll leave you 'give what's coming' and then go to the police, press charges, take time off work and sue for damages.


you sound like a troublemaker. will have to keep my eye on you...


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Desperadodan said:


> 1) You assume that there is a problem right away, as opposed to just asking why they are staring? This is what i gather from 'I go over and ask what the problem is'.
> 
> 2) You use intimidation to force an apology and swift exit from the person?
> 
> ...


Think you need to adjust that attitude of yours


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

ive found that generally the hard guys dont have to strut around and make dicks of themselves to prove it...

walk softly and carry a big stick... people will respect you more for it


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

PeterTheEater said:


> ive found that generally the hard guys dont have to strut around and make dicks of themselves to prove it...
> 
> *walk softly and carry a big stick*... people will respect you more for it


like Gandalf?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Ashcrapper said:


> like Gandalf?


NONE SHALL PASS!!!...unless you're bigger than me


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Wouldnt mess with him


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

definately, would give you a nasty lump on the head with that stick then he would bum the absolute shit out of you


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

funny guys funny guys :lol:


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

Majordomo said:


> Wouldnt mess with him


looks like he's giving you the Stink Eye there falla, best go sort him out...


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

PeterTheEater said:


> looks like he's giving you the Stink Eye there falla, best go sort him out...


Was that an attempt to be funny? Didn't work out to well fella


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> leave my mate alone you, hes a nice guy


Or what? I'll get my mate on you! He has lazers for eyes! :cool2: :cowboy:


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Majordomo said:


> Think you need to adjust that attitude of yours


I need to adjust my attitude? You're the one who attempts to muscle respect out of people where none is deserved.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Desperadodan said:


> Or what? I'll get my mate on you! He has lazers for eyes! :cool2: :cowboy:


frickin lazer beams!?!?!


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> frickin lazer beams!?!?!


Oh yes! Here is a picture of him:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I like his boots


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Fetching gloves


----------



## Ironfist (Oct 11, 2011)

i wouldnt like to know how many i have had lol i think i got 1 of them faces people want to punch! plus i'm an mma/boxer/thai boxer so do them fights count?


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> I like his boots


I'm sure I can find out where he buys them for you?


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

Majordomo said:


> Was that an attempt to be funny? Didn't work out to well fella


meh i thought it worked out ok fella... i laughed...

you need to lighten up


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

PeterTheEater said:


> meh i thought it worked out ok fella... i laughed...
> 
> you need to lighten up


Light as a feather the moment


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

PeterTheEater said:


> walk softly and carry a big stick... people will respect you more for it


Great advice and isnt that a quote from a president??? haha

**** sake last night some proper skinny skally was in the club walking round with bow legs like he **** him self and carry some right hefty carpets yet im sure hes probably never stepped foot in the gym judging by the size of him

Bumped into two lads, walk off about 10ft and waiting for them to come over and start (they never did, just looked at him like a tosser and walked off), i wish they had cos I would of let them get a few digs in before throwing HIM out 

I cant stand tossers who think there solid


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Majordomo said:


> You don't mind people stareing at you?
> 
> Course I go over and ask what the problem is. I give the dickhead one chance to appologise and **** off. If he decides to act the tough guy then he'll get whats coming.
> 
> I don't see a problem with this and I've done it for years. Its called respect.


No wonder you get so much trouble on a night out, marching over to people and asking what there problem is :lol:

You must be a chav cos only chavs "kick off" for been looked at


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> definately, would give you a nasty lump on the head with that stick then he would bum the absolute shit out of you


And he does like to give a good bumming.


----------



## Ciscogaz (Oct 6, 2010)

None since I left school, I learnt the fist solves nowt


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ciscogaz said:


> None since I left school, I learnt the fist solves nowt


In fairness if someone hits you and you destroy them there's a problem solved right there. :lol:


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> No wonder you get so much trouble on a night out, marching over to people and asking what there problem is :lol:
> 
> You must be a chav cos only chavs "kick off" for been looked at


I dont get any trouble at all mate, its them that get the trouble


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Majordomo said:


> I dont get any trouble at all mate, its them that get the trouble


Oh dear... :ban:


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

fighting my thoughts on a daily bases

but I'm winning for now, no fights


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Majordomo said:


> Light as a feather the moment


Training not going well?


----------



## Wes2009 (Apr 5, 2010)

Been pro thai boxing for 7 years had plenty of rings fights and a few pub brawls

I tend to keep it in the ring thou to be fair as im a lover on the streets not a fighter!


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Wes2009 said:


> Been pro thai boxing for 7 years had plenty of rings fights and a few pub brawls
> 
> I tend to keep it in the ring thou to be fair as im a lover on the streets not a fighter!


Pro Thai boxing for 7 years? Which club/gym do you fight for?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I once clotheslined someone's head off and screamed I'm fvcking Kung Fu. Does that count?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Does beating down on my mrs count when she burns my toast???


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I haven't had a 'proper' fight since my teens! but I was brought up fighting, nowt to be proud of but fighting was a everyday part of life in my early teens!

I even remember going home once after being battered and my dad gave me a crack for letting the other lad get the better of me...!!!

What's that about :confused1:


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Only if you actually decapatated him like you claimed


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

T_Woody said:


> Only if you actually decapatated him like you claimed


 1 for me then


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

My mate and I had an all day drinking session followed by a decision to do fight club in the garden when we got back home. The mrs couldn't believe it when she saw us both sitting on the sofa in the morning smerking away with split lips


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

big ste said:


> I haven't had a 'proper' fight since my teens! but I was brought up fighting, nowt to be proud of but fighting was a everyday part of life in my early teens!
> 
> I even remember going home once after being battered and my dad gave me a crack for letting the other lad get the better of me...!!!
> 
> What's that about :confused1:


With all due respect mate my dad was a bit of a knob lke that...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Majordomo said:


> I dont get any trouble at all mate, its them that get the trouble


Your well ard mate...... respect...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Majordomo said:


> You don't mind people stareing at you?
> 
> Course I go over and ask what the problem is. I give the dickhead one chance to appologise and **** off. If he decides to act the tough guy then he'll get whats coming.
> 
> I don't see a problem with this and I've done it for years. Its called respect.


 ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha....

Oh and did l say HA.......

I mite try this, find some little chav in a boozer and go ten men on his as*...

That should get me some "respect" l reckon....

You my friend are a TOOL....


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

too many but now im not proud of it, better to walk away if you can. attitude changes as you get older. its not big its not clever. only if you do it as a profession. ive done boxing for year and half but i dont call it 'fighting'


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

Prob 50ish. Used to be a bit of a naughty boy, finally grew out of the wanting to fight people stage....but had my ass kicked a good few times.

Once by an England Rugby player too lol, one time by a teeny guy who was 5'5ish but hit me harder than anyone else ever has.

Once won a fight against 3 fellas at the same time, that was prob the high point of my fighting days. Felt good that did.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ALR said:


> Prob 50ish. Used to be a bit of a naughty boy, finally grew out of the wanting to fight people stage....but had my ass kicked a good few times.
> 
> Once by an England Rugby player too lol, one time by a teeny guy who was 5'5ish but hit me harder than anyone else ever has.
> 
> Once won a fight against 3 fellas at the same time, that was prob the high point of my fighting days. Felt good that did.


We all got thro these stages..... fighting is a rush... almost a drug.... and its a hard habit to break TBH...

Your glad when you do tho.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

So many brothers of johnny stubbs have joined into this thread


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

Fooking loads

Seem to lose a lot when I was lighter(flung about like an empty tracksuit)

But now that I'm bigger(about 6-7st of difference) I have discovered I have one punch knockout power. So win more than I lose and normally if I lose I'm blitzed at the time

On a side note as I'm bigger I don't get as much hassle anymore apart from the odd steamer who feels your muscles then feels the need to fling a punch at you as if it's a challenge


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

solid..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ironically nearly had one today, pr**k of a driver not doing his job, l swear to god l had done nothing but been polite to him till he crossed the line, he wasnt so keen to get out f his cab and discuss it then.


----------



## willber328 (May 19, 2011)

i had quite alot if im tottaly honest but almost all of the serious ones wher during my time in the army, in my 1st 8 months of training i had more fights then i had the previous 4 years to me joining an thats no lie, more than usual it was being singled out on the town for being a sqaudie an never really went looking for fights they always seemed to find me an my army mates,

always alot of inter regiment fighting with the local infantry regiment the highlanders bunch of weirdos they where, 2 scottish regiments on the same garrison an they battled it out with each other all the time we even got on with the geordie reg 1RRF fantastic an used to back eachother up against the highlanders down the town!!

favoured weapon of choice on a scrap was the elbow dropped more than a few with it i did worked a treat an not alot of my attackers expected it lol,

even took up boxing in the reg just to better the ****holes down town ! got caught out one night though from 4 highlanders an put in hospital for a week with a broken nose dislocated jaw,an fuked nerve in my back so was out the game for a few weeks like,

having left the army now i havent had a good scrap since an without sounding to chavy i actually used to enjoy it and kinda miss it to be honest but ever since i met my missus she has calmed me down alot an seem more level minded an not so eagre to dive into things shes a wee gem she is lol


----------



## Dazzaboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Got this **** kicked out of me once in a pub garden for 4 lads, so I got up and gave them a load of mouth, to which they kicked the **** out of me again, this time a bouncer from the pub up the road came in and helped me out and took me out side, once I came around I tried to get back in the pub for some more but the police turned up so they arrested me, I put up a fight but spent the night in a jail. I was completely off my head on vodka and none of my girlfriends mates stepped in to diffuse the situation.

Ill tell you what, its was fcuking embarrassing, ive never been so ashamed of myself ever, even though I didn't start it and I was merely sticking up for the misses for a long time I could not believe what had happend. The result? two broken ribs, broken nose, black eyes, bruises all over my body where I was kicked by people on the floor, I was fined for drunk and dissordely and I had to pay the copper some money for assualt on him.

thanks fully that was 8 years and ive never been in a fight since, I soon took up Martial Arts and stopped drinking so much, (I rarely drink now)


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Loads of fights ...... food fights that is! haha


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Hardly any I dont see the point unless someone threatens me or my family which is very very rare


----------



## Jack3dUP (Apr 7, 2011)

Used to a lot more in my younger days

Usually happened when out in town, you'd get some tossers "bump" into you or "accidently" spill their drink on your brand new fred perry top. ****holes to man that lot.

Since I've grown out of hitting nightclubs every Fri/Sat night, I've noticed a generation of road rage. Get all sorts giving it the big one from their car, but as soon as lights turn red and you get out to ask them what their issue is - they are off like a flash through a red light.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

None - we no longer live in caves so really, its not necessary and quite frankly.. life is too short to waste any of it worrying about jumped up little d!cks who think all of lifes problems can be resolved with fists.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

i think i want a fight one day- just to experiance it and see how strength plays a part in it. I have sparred a lot in MMA and ragged people around ( i once threw this one guy through a second floor window ( i was on the ground floor)-got stuck with the repair bill) but it would be interesting in a street fight situation- i think it would be much like grand theft auto, and you can then steal a car? i dont know, there seems to be a few experts here, help me out?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

I used to get suspended form school all the time for fighitng people used to call me names like tinker nd gippo nd the usual crap, usually ended up with them on the floor nd me in the head masters office, same wid my brother we used to stick together at school and once we set our mark no one dared touch us. Dont fight nowadays unless someone really ****es me of of hits me, but im tempted to go savage on loads of dicks on the roads.


----------



## Metzer (Jun 20, 2011)

No need to fight when you got 'tools' lol


----------



## Jimi182 (Jul 1, 2011)

A couple, 1 when I smacked someone who when I was walking home on my own tried it on, he got sparked out. The other was mad, me my bro and best mate got jumped on our first night in a remote village in the spanish mountains on our first night walking home from a bar by 10-15 spanish blokes. Was mad, never experienced anything like it. I dont know what we did or why it happened.. all i know is i got hit once and my jaw got broken in 2 places, while my bro got hit and my best mate got hit too. Could have been so much worse to be honest and to this day i do not get what went down! Strange experience, even though we got beat about, we were laughing while so concused about what happened.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

laurie g said:


> ... i once threw this one guy through a second floor window ( i was on the ground floor)...


Was this using telekinesis, or do you have exceptionally long arms  .

J


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Men who have to fight are testosterone fuelled Cock ends end of.

I go into a BUSY and I mean BUSY and someone pushes me by mistake into another guy he starts offering me out. WTF is that all about.

only time and I mean the only time Id have to fight someone is if someone in my family or Girlfirends family was in danger or had someone harm them and it required it,


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

how do you view those who fight for sport, boxing , MMA , BJJ etc etc..?


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

BatemanLondon said:


> how do you view those who fight for sport, boxing , MMA , BJJ etc etc..?


Thats different its controlled and a sport, not some Dick in a bar wants to fight me becuase I looked at him wrong


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Zero as an adult, quite a few at school, 12-13 years back.


----------



## boricuarage (Jan 2, 2011)

3 ameteur fights boxing ring..3-0.....

Best way to let out your argression w/out getting in trouble w/ the law... I seen people club fight and its funny to me how people can not fight and somebody can get seriously hurt..


----------

